# Sundew Farms 2018 Kidding Thread



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok, so I'm still 4 months away from kidding season, but I'm too excited!! So I'm going to start a thread now to post all my updates and pictures on!

First up, the Nigerians:
-Aura Baz Spectre Stud VVV 87 is the main buck I'm using this year









So far, he's been bred to Sunrise Farm Dance Magic Dance on Sep. 7, Desertnanny Im Pinkberry on Oct. 12, and Joyful Hearts MK Petunia on Oct. 17. Shadow-Hills Oreo and Shadow-Hills Junebug were both in heat at the end of August while Stud had broken loose of his pen, and since they haven't come back into season, I'm thinking he may have bred them through the fence. ohlala: He's who I wanted them bred to anyway, but wasn't planning on it being quite so early. I'll have to send in blood on them this month to be sure though.

I do have a couple other bucks I used this year though. S*dew Daiquiri was bred to S*dew Calico Sep 7 and will be bred to S*dew Lexus in December. S*dew Dark & Stormy was bred to S*dew Porsche Sep 16 and will be bred to S*dew Daytona 500 in December.

Oh, and Castilleja Jasmine was bred to Stud in the first half of July(yes, I spaced and forgot to write the exact date down). She didn't take last year and so didn't kid this spring. I haven't taken blood to confirm the pregnancy, but she hasn't come into season this fall since then, so I'm hopeful for December kids from her!


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

For the Nubians, I'm not using Fairy Mtn Play Thyme VV+ 86 this year. He sired almost all of this year's Nubian kids as well as a couple experimentals, and since these were his first kid crop, I'm going to wait and see how they look as first freshening yearlings. 

Instead, I'm using two of his half brothers haha! Wingman is unregistered since his dam is a grade, but she scored EEVE 91 this year and I love everything about her! So I bred my 3 grade senior does to Wingman on September 7. I will be using Fairy Mtn Remember the Alamo, a 2017 kid, on the doelings later this fall.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So exciting! I can't wait to see the kids! 

But, where are all the pictures?!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> So exciting! I can't wait to see the kids!
> 
> But, where are all the pictures?!


Lol, pictures are coming!! I discovered I had to get a new cord to transfer the pictures to the computer, the old one broke. :/ There will be goat pictures galore!


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok, here's the LaMancha plan:

I have two bucks to use this year. Shadow-Hills King Arthor VG88









Shadow-Hills BV Moon's Apollo









Breeding so far:
-Peaches X Arthor Sep 7 She's my first dairy goat, but I don't want to raise Toggenburgs, so I just use her in my LaMancha program.














-Firecracker X Arthor Sep 7














-Feather X Apollo Sep 7














-Shadow-Hills Moonstone X Arthor Sep 16








-Shadow-Hills Moonstruck X Arthor Sep 16
No pictures yet, she's an obese dry yearling LOL

-Shadow-Hills Queen Hera X Apollo Sep 16. This is her kid picture since I haven't gotten any new ones this year.








-Shadow-Hills Patient Rose X Arthor Sep 16
No pictures of her yet either.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

-S*dew Pistol X I'm not sure which I bred her to, I'll have to check my laptop files. Sep 16
Whole body picture is her kid picture from last year.














-Shadow-Hills Spring Rains X Apollo Oct. 12








-Diamond(black/white) X Apollo Oct. 13
-Brilliance(white) X Apollo Oct. 15








-S*dew Trumpet X Apollo Oct. 16
-Shadow-Hills Maybell X Apollo Oct. 18


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Also, a cute picture of Arthor, he's ridiculous


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Your goats are all gorgeous! And you've got some really nice looking Lamanchas too!! I've got a soft spot for "earless" goats. 

ETA, nice udder on Arthor!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Does Arthor have an udder?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you!

LOL, yes! He does have an udder! Here are some pictures of it when I first got him. He's still hairy in these pictures, so it's hard to see still. It's gone down a lot since he went into rut.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

My mind is blown!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is crazy. Do you have to milk him?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

My question too. Or the other stuff they freeze in straws.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That is crazy. Do you have to milk him?


If you have tried to milk him...what does it taste like??? This is crazy! I love it!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

How much milk was his dam producing? Do you have any does out of him that have freshened yet?


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I've gotten so used to seeing his udder, I forget it's even there! I don't milk him, though I did have a mastitis scare with him earlier this year when he had a fever. The milk looked fine and normal though, no sign of mastitis, but I milked him all the way out and put some Tomorrow up there anyway, just in case. I don't know exactly what was causing the fever, but a quick round of antibiotics got him back on his feet.

As far as the milk, I got about a quart out of him, and it looked like milk out of any doe, but I couldn't bring myself to try it. But the dogs certainly seemed to enjoy it! Though I don't know if I'd trust on their opinion on that matter LOL! It got me wondering about the possibilities of putting a buck on milk test though haha!

I just got him this year, but I did get one of his doe kids at the same time. I don't know what his dam produces, but I've always heard a buck with an udder generally comes from extremely milky lines, so I'm excited to see how his daughter looks next year. Promising doeling with nice wide rear leg set and showing a very nice escutcheon. So far he seems to have settled the does I bred to him to this fall though. Hopefully I'll have a chance to send some blood samples in to confirm over the next couple weeks.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

LaManchas
Maybell X Apollo October 18
Jubilee(ARTHOR'S DAUGHTER) X Apollo October 26

Nubians
Mistress of Thyme 2017 kid X Fairy Mtn Remember the Alamo 2017 kid


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, I pick one day to go out of town to have fun at a rabbit show and craziness occurs at home! Last Saturday, the bucks got riled up and smashed through their pen. One of the adult Nubian bucks then jumped into the doeling pen...with FIVE baby does in heat!!! I have no idea how long he was in there or who he bred before I got home. So, looks like I'll be using up the last of my lutalyse here pretty soon :/ 8 month old Nubian, 8 month old LaMancha, 6 month old Nigerian Dwarf, 5 month old Nubian/LaMancha, and a 4 month old Nubian/LaMancha were all in standing heats when I came home... Darn troublesome bucks. I may have bitten off more than I could chew with 10 of these rutty demons...


----------

